# New Holland 575 knotter compatibility with other models



## ljkuhns (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if the knotter for a 575 NH baler also works with a 311? Even better, what are all the models that the 575 knotters are compatible with?


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

You could go over to Messicks and look at part # 's between the two models or others.☺


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats an interesting question. I bet the part number change yearly or at least the prefix does. For a nuts and bolts view, I had an old, ancient, relic, Hayliner 66 that I kept around for many years (must have been a nostalgic attachment and the knotters were basically the same as my 575 High Capacity with a few exceptions.....

The twine knives on the old wiper arms were riveted to the arm, the new ones are bolted, in fact the new knives fit the old arms, you bolt them on.

The wiper arm bill hook assembly on the new model knotter is field replaceable (follower ball). The old style is replaceable on the bench only.

The knotter assembly is gear driven (new) and chain driven (old).

The actuator cam is simplified (new) but the trip mechanism remains the same.

The old one had the same disc brake as the new one and just as many grease fittings. The cams appear to be identical as are the hay dogs.

I sold the Hayliner to a hobby farmer/doctor with a couple horses and a few acres to bail.

Why change a good thing.

I used to hear from the green crowd around here that a feed auger was always better than transport fingers until I got the 575 and it 'smoled' every bailer around here for output and bale uniformity. Now the green crowd can admire the new JD bailer with feed fingers too. Amazing business, the business of hay tools.

'New and improved' is really nothing more than plagerism of another company's ideas that work. There is really nothing 'new and improved', just recycled.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I went to the JD website the square balers still have the auger in the picture. When did they change? My 575 smokes my 346, no comparison.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

ive tried using my old 570 knotter parts on my 575 and nothing lined up right when the knife went to cut it and it wouldnt rub the twine off the bill hook. when i looked closer at the 2 of them there was about a 1.5 inch difference in the length. i found out after that day when i looked it all up the 575 wouldnt fit any other model.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If its like the JD's, they can fit multiple models by adjusting shims packs to make it line up.

RE the JD's auger, I've got no complaints about it, works fine on my 336. Its not going to win any races but it bales consistently without breaking down. We used to use a MF224 or 228, those things would eat some hay but they were always breaking down and parts cost a fortune.

Neighbour has an oldish NH with that god forsaken chain arrangement with aluminum teeth, the chain jumped or something in the field last year, over 1000$ of parts later + 20 hours labor she got her baler back. I'll take my auger any day over that setup.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

davang said:


> I went to the JD website the square balers still have the auger in the picture. When did they change? My 575 smokes my 346, no comparison.


I thought they did but I could be wrong. I can't have any green around here, there would be a riot in the equipment barn.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> If its like the JD's, they can fit multiple models by adjusting shims packs to make it line up.
> 
> RE the JD's auger, I've got no complaints about it, works fine on my 336. Its not going to win any races but it bales consistently without breaking down. We used to use a MF224 or 228, those things would eat some hay but they were always breaking down and parts cost a fortune.
> 
> Neighbour has an oldish NH with that god forsaken chain arrangement with aluminum teeth, the chain jumped or something in the field last year, over 1000$ of parts later + 20 hours labor she got her baler back. I'll take my auger any day over that setup.


Everyting breaks. It breaks quicker if you don't maintain it. My old decrepit ancient NH Hayliner 66 had aluminum fingers and the chain arrangement and while it bailed slower than watching paint dry on a barn wall, it never jumped a cog because I actually maintained it and checked things like chain tension.

I don't care how new it is or how high tech it is, don't take care of it and it breaks, sooner or later, usually sooner.

I might be a bit anal, but all my equipment (tractors included) get greased everytime they come in after a good blowdown with compressed air, I check all the fluids, air in the tires, washer fluid bottles and remove the empty beer cans from behind the seat..


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My grandfather ran a NH #66. It's setting in the hedgerow. Gonna come into the shop this winter for a full restoration. Has the old Wisconsin engine on her. Hope I can get it running. It will be interesting to say the least. Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The auger is just such low maintenance compared to the aluminum teeth contraption, and if it stopped turning it doesn't send a mess of parts into the plunger. Even NH is away from that chain are they not? It must have been to get around a patent until it expired?



ARD Farm said:


> Everyting breaks. It breaks quicker if you don't maintain it. My old decrepit ancient NH Hayliner 66 had aluminum fingers and the chain arrangement and while it bailed slower than watching paint dry on a barn wall, it never jumped a cog because I actually maintained it and checked things like chain tension.


----------

